# Plain Tuckered out!



## JohnT (Dec 28, 2011)

Well folks, 

I am just plain tuckered out. 

Thursday - Made a goulash (I am Hungarian) for 9 people
Friday - Made 2 trays of Chicken parm (homemade sauce) for 7 people. 
Saturday - Made a whole tenderloin and a leg of lamb for 14 people. 
Sunday - Made full turkey dinner (with all the trimmings) for 12 people. 
Monday - Made a 10 lb Ham (with all the trimmings) for 20 People. 

Tuesday - made a killer trukey soup. 

Wednesday - went to work so I could relax!

johnT.


----------



## mikev63 (Dec 28, 2011)

What...You made no wine? Shame on you.


----------



## Flem (Dec 28, 2011)

My invitation must have got lost in the mail---damn postal service!!!


----------



## Julie (Dec 28, 2011)

Gee, John do you hire out?


----------



## JohnT (Dec 28, 2011)

Actually, 

I like to cook (mostly because I like to eat). 
My wife could burn water. 

I did not make any wine over the holidays, but managed to go through about 3 cases.

I have a 10 lb prime rib roast for this friday.

johnT.


----------



## Tom (Dec 28, 2011)

What?

No leftovers?


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 28, 2011)

Should be at least some lying around the fridge somewhere!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds like its time to take the dress off and put the pants back on!! LOL. Just kidding, I wish I was a decent cook besides anything on the grill!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 28, 2011)

John that pretty awesome. I hope you have a kitchen big enough to make it fun.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a winemaking list! At least let us know what wine you served with each meal, what goes with goulash? Cracked



JohnT said:


> Well folks,
> 
> I am just plain tuckered out.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnT (Dec 29, 2011)

Following wines served... 

Thursday - goulash - 2010 carmenere
Friday - chicken parm - 2009 brunello (my blend) 
Saturday - tenderloin / lamb - 2009 Cabernet & 2007 nappa merlot 
Sunday -l turkey dinner - 2006 san giovesse
Monday - Ham - 2008 petit sarah & 2009 cabernet . 


For tomorrow, hmmmmmmmmm... beef..... I'm thinking the 2009 cabernet again.

I also served River-Horse beer (on tap): Lager and Oatmeal Stout.


----------

